# Private hire of Santa Pod - Possible GTR owners days?



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It is possible that I can arrange for a number of cars to attend a private hire day at Santa Pod on Friday 15th June. This is the Friday before the Jap Show at Santa Pod which I know many of you will be attending.


The numbers will be strictly limited so there will be no queue and you will be able to do as many runs as you like.

Private hire with small numbers means that it will cost more than a croded rwyb but at only £100 per car for the day I think it is worth every penny.

I need some quick feedback please from everyone interested and those who will be willing to pay for their day out by the 19th May. We need to have fifteen to twenty cars from the club to make it a viable proposition.

We will probably run a barbeque to feed us.

Can I have your thought now please urgently.


.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Can't do 15th otherwise would have.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Can't do 15th either travelling to Saudi on 7th for 2 weeks would have been great though


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

How about some GTR owners who can make it?:thumbsup:



.


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Could you move Santa Pod to Mallorca for the day??I could at least promise good weather for the B-B-Q:wavey:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

PETERJH said:


> Could you move Santa Pod to Mallorca for the day??I could at least promise good weather for the B-B-Q:wavey:


Peter it costs less for you to come to the UK than move the Pod to Mallorca so the ball is in your court!!


.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm due at Cadwell Park on the 16th and was going to stay locally on the 15th. So as long as i can get there later in the day I would be up for this!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

willgts said:


> I'm due at Cadwell Park on the 16th and was going to stay locally on the 15th. So as long as i can get there later in the day I would be up for this!


I will need confirmation from you by Friday at the latest ok?

Cheers..........Jeff



.,


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

I would be up for this as Ive never been to Santa Pod and its on my to do list with the GTR- so reckon it would be a good day out.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Happydays said:


> I would be up for this as Ive never been to Santa Pod and its on my to do list with the GTR- so reckon it would be a good day out.


This will be the perfect 'first day' for you avoiding all the usual constrictions of having to queue up! I look forward to meeting you.

More details will follow regarding arrangements.


.


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Ludders said:


> It is possible that I can arrange for a number of cars to attend a private hire day at Santa Pod on Friday 15th June. This is the Friday before the Jap Show at Santa Pod which I know many of you will be attending.
> 
> 
> The numbers will be strictly limited so there will be no queue and you will be able to do as many runs as you like.
> ...


Cool I'm up for this what sort of dates are we thinking also I have a friend who doesn't have a GTR but would be up for this is that possible too?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

dippa said:


> Cool I'm up for this what sort of dates are we thinking also I have a friend who doesn't have a GTR but would be up for this is that possible too?


The date is Friday 15th June as per the post. Yes your friend can come in his car. Shall I count you as a 'yes' ??


.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Would be nice to go along to get a days worth of pics but shame its on a friday when im working.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

jaycabs said:


> Would be nice to go along to get a days worth of pics but shame its on a friday when im working.



Easily resolved!! Get fired!!


.


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi mate this sounds like it could be epic! I have a couple of mates who may well be up for this if other manufacturers welcome? How many cars will be there on the day- just your group or others as well?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Cheesyslug said:


> Hi mate this sounds like it could be epic! I have a couple of mates who may well be up for this if other manufacturers welcome? How many cars will be there on the day- just your group or others as well?


There will be about 30 to 40 cars there of mixed makes so your mates are welcome. With so few cars you will be able to make as many runs as you can handle.

Please confirm numbers.

Cheers

Jeff

.


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Ill make some calls tomorrow and get back to you asap!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Easily resolved!! Get fired!!
> 
> 
> .


Lol if only i had that luxury jeff


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Looks like I'll be in Australia .....Not a great year for me this season as i seem to be away constantly plus motor will only be ready end of May:sadwavey:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

jaycabs said:


> Lol if only i had that luxury jeff


Are you coming to Santa Pod this weekend for the Street Nationals? I have a ticket for the club photographer going spare!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Looks like I'll be in Australia .....Not a great year for me this season as i seem to be away constantly plus motor will only be ready end of May:sadwavey:


Shame John, when will you be out testing?


.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm at CPoP, otherwise I'd be there.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Shame John, when will you be out testing?
> 
> 
> .


Hopefully get some time first week of June before I head down under


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Are you coming to Santa Pod this weekend for the Street Nationals? I have a ticket for the club photographer going spare!
> 
> 
> .


I'll be coming along then jeff cheers :thumbsup: , what day and how much for the ticket ?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Jeff, There is a guy looking to book it for his birthday on the same day (not sure if he has paid the deposit yet)

He is on the Red forum if you want to take a look, maybe a joint thing ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Are you looking at making this a regular event?

I'd love to give it a go now and again and would be more than willing to pay £100.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

jaycabs said:


> I'll be coming along then jeff cheers :thumbsup: , what day and how much for the ticket ?


PM me your phone number please.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Moff said:


> Jeff, There is a guy looking to book it for his birthday on the same day (not sure if he has paid the deposit yet)
> 
> He is on the Red forum if you want to take a look, maybe a joint thing ?


Hi Tim, it is a joint thing with him :chuckle:


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Are you looking at making this a regular event?
> 
> I'd love to give it a go now and again and would be more than willing to pay £100.


If we are able to rustle up enough interested people we can do this more often. Would you like to help out with future organising? PM me.


.


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

i'll be there, already paid pete:thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Al_Star said:


> i'll be there, already paid pete:thumbsup:


Nice one!!


.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Interested (although I wouldn't bring a GT-R) but Fridays are a big no-no.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

CT17 said:


> Interested (although I wouldn't bring a GT-R) but Fridays are a big no-no.


What would you bring and when would you take it?



.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Ludders said:


> What would you bring and when would you take it?
> 
> .



lol

my dirty mind and sense of humour took over...


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Ludders said:


> The date is Friday 15th June as per the post. Yes your friend can come in his car. Shall I count you as a 'yes' ??
> 
> 
> .


arghhh sorry pal im away that week so cannt make it


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Final Call*

Hi,

It is decision time on the private day out at Santa Pod. This will be an excellent chance to enjoy the drag strip with no queues.

If you are coming, and believe me I do want you to be there, please send £100 to me via PayPal by end of play Monday 7th May. If you can gift it all the better.

If you are bringing guest cars then we need £100 for each car.

Paypal email address for the money is.

[email protected]

I am at Santa Pod all this weekend so cannot answer any more questions until I get back.

Please make sure you put your forum name and real name on the notes on the PayPal payment and if possible a phone number.

Cheers

Jeff


.


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi mate, gutted as work commitments getting in the way, please PM me regarding any other possible dates in the future.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I'll be there with at least the 34. Might bring the Garage Bomber too as Jeff is bound to need some spares after his 8...........


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> I'll be there with at least the 34. Might bring the Garage Bomber too as Jeff is bound to need some spares after his 8...........


Now that's a good idea.


.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ludders said:


> What would you bring and when would you take it?


I can do any other day than a Friday.
It'll be my Diesel Skoda Fabia. _Stop laughing!_
Made a few adjustments and looking to beat my 13.609

Have I just been banned? :nervous:


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I can do any other day than a Friday.
> It'll be my Diesel Skoda Fabia. _Stop laughing!_
> Made a few adjustments and looking to beat my 13.609
> 
> Have I just been banned? :nervous:


13.6? I'll bring my Stage 1 R32 :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

dragyth said:


> 13.6? I'll bring my Stage 1 R32 :chuckle::chuckle:


Why not. It's a fun day out, not about being the fastest.
Bet you don't get 53mpg though. :lamer:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

paid


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Why not. It's a fun day out, not about being the fastest.
> Bet you don't get 53mpg though. :lamer:


What do you get 53mph in? are we finally going to learn what 'some others' means in your cars owned section? either that or you have a diesel conversion R35...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

dragyth said:


> What do you get 53mph in? are we finally going to learn what 'some others' means in your cars owned section? either that or you have a diesel conversion R35...


Mpg, not mph. 
No, my R35 is a regular MY10 stage 4 with a little over 600bhp.
My toy is as mentioned in post no.40 above. It's much cheaper if I bend it.


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Mpg, not mph.
> No, my R35 is a regular MY10 stage 4 with a little over 600bhp.
> My toy is as mentioned in post no.40 above. It's much cheaper if I bend it.


I really should read full posts! 53mph is exceptional. You ever see when Bruno Senna drove the R35? in 15 mins he did 1/4 of a tank of fuel.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

CT17 said:


> Have I just been banned? :nervous:


Diesel Skoda Fabia???

YES



.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ludders said:


> Diesel Skoda Fabia???
> 
> YES
> 
> ...


:chuckle::chuckle:

Well, you did ask.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

What's the closing date for this?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Is it too late to enter?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Chaps, pm me your phone numbers and I will sort something out for you.

Jeff


.


----------



## mr-tommo (Feb 8, 2009)

Room for a little one??

Unsure about running just yet... But 100% coming up for the day, either way.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mr-tommo said:


> Room for a little one??
> 
> Unsure about running just yet... But 100% coming up for the day, either way.


Same applies - pm me your phone number please.

Jeff


.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Are there any spare places available for this?

Ryan - 07812786303


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

With everyone else is paying £100 I presume that is a joke


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

RSVFOUR said:


> With everyone else is paying £100 I presume that is a joke


Reworded


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I am sure if you pm Ludders he will tell you


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

PM sent to Ludders! Really would like to go to this hope it's not to late


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Room for one more?

I have pm'd with my number.

Stage 5 won't be ready in time, but stage 4 certainly is. Would be interested in running if possible.


----------

